# Flying out on Saturday



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So this is it! I will be flying out on Saturday to pick up my newest addition to the family! :whoo: I am so excited (and yet a little bit nervous) and can't wait to have him back home.

I just wanted to run by all of you savvy Havanese owners the things that I will be bringing with me on the flight (it's only 2 hours) to see if there's anything I've missed:

Sherpa bag
2 Pee pads
Paper Towels
A toy
A blankie (not sure if I need this since it IS summer - hmmm)
A towel to rub on his littermates and mommy

Should I bring any treats or anything like that? I wasn't sure about this...

I have already gotten a vet apointment (on Tuesday) and I'm signed up for Puppy Classes (they start Aug. 22nd). When I called to sign up for the class (it's clicker training which I'm SO excited about), I told the woman who runs the school that he's a Havanese and then SHE was excited! She said that these little guys learn really fast and that they are so much fun to teach! eace: I guess my little one is already all set up for success!

I also think I've bought way too many toys, but I'm trying for NO furniture/unwanted objects getting chewed on.  I also have a bunch of conditioner/spray/shampoo based on our own Kara's recommendations. :bathbaby:

Sorry if this post seems like it's pretty worthless, but I am SO EXCITED and needed to share my puppy obsession with people who would understand (I hope :suspicious.

Here are two more recent pictures (they were taken about 4 weeks ago, though) for you guys to enjoy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Worthless post?? :nono: I dont think so, This is a very exciting moment for you and you MUST share.. Have a safe trip and we want lots of pictures when you get back.

P.S. He is so stinking cute.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina,

I'm SO excited for you! Sounds like you've covered it all, but I'm far from the expert. I do know there is no such thing as too many toys. Shadow has so many we rotate them. Every two weeks she thinks she's gotten all new toys, since she's forgotten about them from the last time she had them to play with.

Hope you have a safe, smooth trip. We'll be eagerly awaiting news and pics!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Maybe bring a Clock to simulate the heartbeat of the mother. I hear that helps sometimes although it may be unecessary. I guess you didn't include food in there because it's really an item you would not have to list because we would all assume you had food anyway...:biggrin1: 

Maybe bring a hot water bottle as well for the motherly reasons...:biggrin1: These are things I read are good to have even if you dont need them. some treats might be good to have. What are you bringing your little Hav back in? the Sherpa Bag or do you have a crate??

Derek

P.S. Love the Pics


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*No tips here...*

just CONGRATS...

can't wait to see your post with your pup at home.

Enjoy!

Trish


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Have a safe and wonderful trip! I know you can't wait to get your hands on that adorable little guy! He's such a beautiful hav.....great coloring! Post pics as soon as you can!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Let us know how your Hav responds to the flight....:biggrin1: I always thought that a little hav would have a fit in the air since they can sense the danger of things and the uncertainty.


Have a Safe Trip.... 

Derek


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Carolina congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

I know you have been waiting and waiting for this weekend. I am so pumped for you. Have a great time and enjoy it, we can't wait to hear the update!

Hugs,

Lito and Kristin


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina--
Don't forget some puppy wipes(wet ones)or baby wipes.Sometimes they mess alittle from either end!:laugh::laugh:I like just the cheap-o ones,but Walmart sells puppy wipes that smell good too!:biggrin:

He is as cute as can be!:baby:As you are flyinglanever give us a wave:wave:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Good Call Julie....I like those ones as well especially for rear end clean-ups. They smell really good too. I wonder if perhaps a Digital Camera to document the whole Hav-in flight process would be in order....I'm sure she'll have that for sure. Can't wait to see the pics..

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina,
How exciting!! Have a safe trip. I know you'll be hurrying that plane right along so you can get your baby home (hey, Captain, doesn't this thing go any faster....)! 

Your puppy is so adorable. Congratulations.

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Yes Derek!!!Camera!Lina---------don't forget the most important thing(besides the pup!)The CAMERA!!!
GOOD SAVE DEREK!!!:thumb:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

OH YEAH MAN DON'T FORGET THE CAMERA.....We here on the Forum feed off the pictures we see of our fellow Hav's. I know that nothing brightens my day than seeing a cute little baby Hav. Pictures contain an essence that always remains in the pic. The emotion remains forever. It cannot be duplicated to the extent that it once was after the moment is passed. 

Years from now you can look back at the pictures and relive the whole thing all over again. The first time you took your little one home, first experiences cannot be recreated just like first imrepssions.

PICS.....PICS.......PICS.....WE NEEEED EM......:whoo: 


Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

It sounds like you have everyhting covered . There was a previous post about all the things we need when we bring the puppy home that included things at home as well .
Lots of great sugggestions here as well .
I think a cheap towel is good as well . Also there is a device that stimulates mom's hearbeat is better than an alarm clock. Cosmo's breeder recommended it . You can find it on line .. 
You might want to buy little collar with an ID tag just in case . I am sure you will never let him out of your sight but ...
Congtatulations on your new baby !!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Good Call on the HeartBeat Device. I didn't know they had those.

Derek


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the congratulations! I am very happy about getting my little one.

Julie, wet wipes are a great idea! I thought of it a while ago when I bought them from PetEdge but since they're backordered, I forgot about them. I'll buy some baby ones when I'm at the store for the trip.

And don't worry, I won't forget the camera! That will be the first thing I pack. 

I do have a collar with an ID tag and I'll make sure to bring it.... thanks Cosmosmom! I never thought of something that stimulates the mom's heartbeat. I'll look into that, though I'm not sure if I order it online today that I'll get it by Saturday...

Derek, he will be traveling in my sherpa bag under the seat. I will have a small bag of food in case the flight is delayed or something. I don't want him to be without food! I wanted to get a collapsible bowl, but I didn't have time to order online. I'll stop by the petshop on my block and see if they have one.

My sister says that it's like I'm bringing a baby home from the hospital, I have so much stuff already! :bounce:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah the Sherpa Bag sounds like a great idea. Is that similar to swaddling a baby when they are a newborn?? I think that's what they call it when they wrap a newborn baby really tight in blakets.

Derek


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

How exciting! He's beautiful. Definitely, a stash of paper towels and those wipes, and some little dishes for water and food.

Carol


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is so cute! Kind of reminds me of Stogie's baby pictures!
Don't let the breeder forget a Health Certificate from the vet~
It sounds like you have everything ready~ How exciting!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Not sure if anyone asked but did you get your little Hav on a No-Breed-Contract?? Sorry if this was already asked.

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! he is a beautiful pup! You must be so excited. I am jealous!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Katie, yes the breeder already got a health certificate when he got his second set of shots last Monday. And that's a great compliment if you think he looks a little like Stogie as a puppy since Stogie is such a beautiful dog! 

Derek, do you mean a neutering contract? Yes, I am on contract to neuter the puppy so I can get limited registration papers.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I forgot that's what it was called down here...sorry

Derek


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
Congrats.... how about an extra wide sherpa bag to sneak a littermate to me  Heck, I will even drive out to NY and pick him up!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina,

You must be so excited! Your puppy is gorgeous - I love his coloring! 

How about a leash/collar to bring with you? When my puppy vomited on the way home, I had to take him out of the bag - I didn't want him to escape while I was cleaning up....luckily I had a friend with me (we were driving) 

Have a good trip~


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip, Lina. I bet the next 12 hours or so are going to be very agonizing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaayy!!!!! Oh, I am so excited for you, Lina!!
















He is a gorgeous pup and I really love his dark colors!!! Can't wait to hear how things go. Good luck!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Zip Lock bags!!!!! Just in case he gets sick on the airplane or poops. Probably wont, but bring them just in case. You will want to conceal the smell.  

Stogie got sick the first time he was on a plane and I just cleaned it up with a paper towel, put it in the zip and threw it away. Never had one poop and I fly with mine all the time. But just in case!!!!!

I know you cant wait!!! Do you have a leash and collar just in case you have to take him potty? You never know..cancelled flights or delayed etc. 

I cant wait to see new pics!!! Good luck! This is the best feeling. I will never forget when I was waiting for Goldie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, I think you have it covered. did some one mention a camera? haha. and a laptop to upload pictures immediately. I have been so drawn to his picture on your avatar. That is one adorable puppy!!! I am so glad you are finally getting him

Now, what about a name?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck, have fun and post lots of pictures. Everything else has been said. Beautiful pup.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Zip lock bags! Yes, I will definitely be bringing those, thanks Melissa.

I'll be bringing a leash and collar with ID tag on it. Hopefully he will not escape me... I think I will seriously break down and cry if that happened. :hurt:

And Missy, there will be no telling of the name until I get back... :nono: just some mystery to keep you all on your toes. LOL!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Lina! I'm so excited for you!!! His eyes are so sweet. I can't wait until [in 3.5 months :'o( ] I get my pup and YOU will be able to give me advices. What an exciting trip ahead of you, best luck!
Maryam


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> there will be no telling of the name until I get back... :nono: just some mystery to keep you all on your toes. LOL!


Ha ha ha! I love it - some intrigue!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin drove from Corpus Christie to San Antonio airport 2 hours- waited an hour for the flight - flew w/ me to Houston 1 hour flight- another hour layover then flew to San Jose - 3 hour flight - took the shuttle to my car...and 13 hours later FINALLY went to the bathroom!!!!! eace: 

He was a trooper....I kept my hand in his sherpa the entire way - by the time we got home - we were already bonded and he knew mommies smell...been my shadow ever since!!!

It is actually a pretty easy process!

Good luck - send pix!!!!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Lina - Congratulations! I am so excited for you!! Have a wonderful and safe trip and, of course, post pics the second you walk in your door!! He is beautiful!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, want to see pics 
ASAP - the ones you posted are adorable - he really does look like Stogie.
NY - are you in the city or upstate? Can we include you and the new baby in our NJ playgroup next time??????
have a safe trip.
Laurie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, yes! Please include me (I live in the city)! I will try my hardest to come, but I don't have a car... is there a train station near you? 


And don't worry... I will be posting lots of pictures when I get back! I can't wait to be able to take pictures with him, so there will be a lot to choose from. eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You are already invited!! When that baby comes. We have a train station about 15 minutes away - will they let you bring the dog on the train?? I have never seen an animal on the train? I bet you are sooo excited!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I know that they are allowed on New York Metro (Subway and bus) as well as the Metro-North and Long Island Railroad lines.

Is the train station near your house for Amtrak or NJ Transit? Amtrak does not allow pets but NJ transit (I just called them) allows them if they are in a carrier.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:Lina:whoo:
I'm so excited for you!Tomorrow's the big day!lane::baby:lane::baby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, it is a NJ transit line, into Raritan, Nj or Princeton Junction which is about 20 minutes away.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina? Are you back yet?? I can't wait to see the new puppy! Thanks Melissa for saying ziplock bags LOL! I am just getting caught up today and was regretting I didn't get a chance to mention it before you left! I hope your having a good trip!


----------

